# Cracked tank? No problem!



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

A friend of mine gave me a 10 gallon tank a couple months back and it had a rather crippling crack. She suggested I seal it with silicon, which I did, but I had other plans in mind.

Realising that the tank was potentially fragged anyway, I figured it would be no real harm in trying to knock it down to a breeding size. Perfect for my limited space.

Tools for the job:

Glass strip cutter with guide
Kerosine (as lubricant) **MUST USE!**
Masking tape
Razor blades
Silicone
Ruler and Marker

First of all, decide how much you want or need to cut off. I chose 6.5 inches from the top of the bottom rim. Using the ruler I marked out the length then using a meter stick, I drew the line I wanted the score to be. I did this on all 4 sides.

Once this was done, I removed the silicon from the inside corners of the the area I needed to remove. Then I slid the razor carefully between the butted glass edges.










After I did that, I lubricated where I planned to cut with the kerosine. The purpose of that is to ensure the cut goes where you want it to, rather than it spidering out in all directions. I scored each side then went to the next step.









Note the crack at the top of the tank.

Being very careful, I used the rubber handle of a screwdriver to gently tap the glass on the underside of the score causing the glass to break in a controlled and careful manner. I gently tapped it until I could see it run to the other edge. I did tis on all sides being very careful while turning the tank. I have had three stitches already from handling an aquarium with rim off.










Once the glass had run, I tapped it a few more times in a spot until it gave way and gently pulled it apart. Perfection.










I cleaned the kerosine off with soap and water then dried it off well with a soft cloth.

The top rim I had to pull the glass out, which was oddly more difficult and resulted in a few minor blood sacrifices, but nothing major. Once that was all done, I re-siliconed the rim onto the tank and now it's resting for a few days or until I need it.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Wow very impressive sunstar!! Nice DIY and rescue of the tank.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Sunstar,

You might want to check out Ackin Gaingers and aquire a pair of kevlar gloves or liners. The thin yellow ones kind of like those thin jersey gloves. I don't think they have one with rubber dots on it but I could be wrong. I think some silicone lines on the glove would help with the gripage.

I've never done that before but own 2 pairs of kevlar liners. Saved my digits a few times while I was maintaining some cutlery and handling glass.

Awesome tank mod BTW


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

AquaNeko said:


> Sunstar,
> 
> You might want to check out Ackin Gaingers and aquire a pair of kevlar gloves or liners. The thin yellow ones kind of like those thin jersey gloves. I don't think they have one with rubber dots on it but I could be wrong. I think some silicone lines on the glove would help with the gripage.
> 
> I've never done that before but own 2 pairs of kevlar liners. Saved my digits a few times while I was maintaining some cutlery and handling glass.


Knowing Sunstar and seeing her various cut posts here and elsewhere I would make at a big +1


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Minor injuries... glass shard to my ankle and a knock against my forearm
Nothing major. I have small hands so gloves are awkward at best for me.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> Minor injuries... glass shard to my ankle and a knock against my forearm
> Nothing major. I have small hands so gloves are awkward at best for me.


They do have small gloves as well.  I believe they have ladies sizes in kelvar gloves. Check out The SWAT Shop. It's south of Yorkdale mall by about 2-3 blocks.

Glad you're ok. BTW can you show me a pic of that glass cutter of yours? I've got some ideas for future projects that could use something like that unless I have it cut on site.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

NICE DiY tank  

I am wondering if I own that tank before or not, because I gave away a similar cracked tank (same cresent shape) to some fish hobbist a few months back


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Entirely possible. Fish hobbist said they got it from someone else.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

wow, wicked idea and thread Sunstar! very neat, what where the old dimensions and the new ones of this tank?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> Entirely possible. Fish hobbist said they got it from someone else.


I am glad it gone to a good home, instead of ending up in the landfill!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I hate to be a damper but glass cutting is EXTREMELY dangerous.

I would greatly advise against any attempts to cut glass without experience.
Don't get me wrong, it's a very nice DIY thread but not something you should promote as it can be very dangerous. I really doubt many people would even attempt this but you never know, it is the internet...

If someone where to attempt any glass cutting, having a second person there is important. If you were to cut a major vein / artery, you have someone there to help.

I would also recommend to sand down the new glass edges.

Sunstar, I hope you don't take this post the wrong way. Having done tank repairs in the past, I have seen / experienced some nasty cuts glass can give. Thank you for a well illustrated DIY.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

My mother and I have experiance in glass cutting. I have been working with glass since I was less than 12 years old and she has been dealing with g lass since before I was born. she is a professional stained glass artist; trust me she went over the procedure a couple times with me. I have experianced an accidental cut to a hand with a tank I was stripping. Also, I waited until my husband was home. He also is certified First aid and whatnot. 

IF you use common sense, which I do feel many people in this forum have, it is not too much of a problem.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> My mother and I have experiance in glass cutting. I have been working with glass since I was less than 12 years old and she has been dealing with g lass since before I was born. she is a professional stained glass artist; trust me she went over the procedure a couple times with me. I have experianced an accidental cut to a hand with a tank I was stripping. Also, I waited until my husband was home. He also is certified First aid and whatnot.
> 
> IF you use common sense, which I do feel many people in this forum have, it is not too much of a problem.


Please don't take my comment the wrong way. I appreciate the documentation you have provided everyone with.

Just wanted to offer a word of caution to those who would attempt any glass cutting projects.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I find it impossible to score correctly. What exactly are you supposed to do?
I heard that you can only score once. If you screw up the first time then the second score just makes it worst. Also, how do you score all the way to the end? I keep chipping the ends. Is it because I was pressing way too hard? Also, do you score really quickly like ripping a peice of paper or do you do it very slowly, like 1 inch per 5 seconds? Sorry, I have zero experience with glass cutting. Getting cut by glass, I have lots of experience in that.
Thanks for the warning Gucci, now I'll make sure my wife is there to see me bleed.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Zebrapl3co said:


> I find it impossible to score correctly. What exactly are you supposed to do?
> I heard that you can only score once. If you screw up the first time then the second score just makes it worst. Also, how do you score all the way to the end? I keep chipping the ends. Is it because I was pressing way too hard? Also, do you score really quickly like ripping a peice of paper or do you do it very slowly, like 1 inch per 5 seconds? Sorry, I have zero experience with glass cutting. Getting cut by glass, I have lots of experience in that.
> Thanks for the warning Gucci, now I'll make sure my wife is there to see me bleed.


Thanks Riceburner....keep it all the same without flipping the glass lol

It takes some practice to get the right pressure when scoring glass. I was lucky that I had an endless supply of glass to practice on when I first started.

It's been awhile for me so take it for what it is...

This is for a single pane of glass. Make sure you use safety glasses and gloves.

Start at one edge and apply an even amount of pressure (not too hard, just firm) with a swift motion right across to the other edge without stopping basically letting it roll off. You're right, you really only get one chance at scoring. Once you try to score it again it will not be a clean break.

Once the piece has been scored there are quite a few ways of splitting the two pieces. I'll give examples of two.

On a flat surface, take a thin object that can run along the scored line ie. pencil and place it underneath. Push down evenly on both sides and it should snap in half. Sand down both edges.

or something a little more dangerous...

Use the edge of a flat surfaced table for example. Take the glass and have one side of the score hanging off that table while holding down the side that is still in contact with the surface with one hand. Take your free hand and grab firmly the overhung piece of glass and with a swift downwards snapping motion, it should split the glass in two. For extra safety, I would place something underneath incase you drop the glass and it breaks. Again, sand the edges.

Sorry to thread jack Sunstar...I'll stop there.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

gucci17 said:


> On a flat surface, flip the panel so that the scored line is now on the bottom. Take a thin object that can run along the scored line ie. pencil and place it underneath. Push down evenly on both sides and it should snap in half. Sand down both edges.
> 
> or something a little more dangerous...
> 
> ...


You place the score on the bottom??? If so aren't you effectively pressing the score together? I've always had the score on top with the wedge under it and press down, thereby increasing the fracture that is the score till it's a cut....basically opening the crack. I've done it with curved cuts as well.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Riceburner said:


> You place the score on the bottom??? If so aren't you effectively pressing the score together? I've always had the score on top with the wedge under it and press down, thereby increasing the fracture that is the score till it's a cut....basically opening the crack. I've done it with curved cuts as well.


errr you're right...I told you it's been awhile lol

I should edit that post.

Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Score should be on the top. 

Swift motion with even pressure. doing it more than once and mum says it can spider, on top of that, it sounds nasty.


----------

